# Virus "hidrag-a" - how to remove it



## TVB RAJU (Jul 9, 2005)

Hai! Some of files are infected with "hidrag-a" virus. I am using AVG Antivirus Free versoin and "Quick Heal" free version. Is there any anti virus tool to remove this "hidrag-a" virus plesae bye :roll:


----------



## Slam Team (Jul 9, 2005)

Dont put 2 antiviruses in one system... Use Avast Antivirus with latest updates.. that shud solve ur problem!!


----------



## digen (Jul 10, 2005)

Firstly disable one av of the two or better completely un-install it.I would suggest you keep AVG & remove quick heal.

After a little research I came up with a couple of links which suggest that the Hidrag-A is known more commonly as W32/Jeefo-A.

Symantec

Get the Jeefogui tool which is pretty much like Stinger except for the fact that it only searches for W32/Jeefo-A & its variants.

For more information regarding the tool & instructions please have a look at Sophos

Also after following the instructions & removing the virus with the tool,post you hijackthis log file for further examination.


----------

